

Version 2: Turn a light bulb ON with every new user or download (Philips Hue)  - rigoneri
http://rigoneri.com/post/59467182686

======
andrelaszlo
Cool project :)

If i'd use the Hue for something like this, I think I'd use downloads/minute
or something like that to control the hue or brightness instead.

~~~
rigoneri
The second video kind of changes the brightness.. but it also changes the
color :)

